# Feeling guilty...



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I sold a RTC yesterday! I feel bad!  lol​


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I sold a RTC yesterday! I feel bad!  lol​


Hope you sold the nano cube to go with it!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

would you like a hug? :flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

blazingtortoise said:


> Hope you sold the nano cube to go with it!


Nope!  17 litre goldfish tank, obvs.


daftlassieEmma said:


> would you like a hug? :flrt:


plz :flrt:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> plz :flrt:


 *gives Matt a cuddle* ^_^


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww, have a hug...


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

*hugs*


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

whats a RTC


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

sum1 had a nice fish :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Red tailed catfish :O!... I thought they get huuuuuge though?:gasp:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Red tailed catfish :O!... I thought they get huuuuuge though?:gasp:


 ...which is why he's feeling bad about selling one, too many people take them on without realising the potential size they get to and are unable to provide an adequate set up


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> ...which is why he's feeling bad about selling one, too many people take them on without realising the potential size they get to and are unable to provide an adequate set up


Couldn't you just pop it in a spare room and spray it daily?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Couldn't you just pop it in a spare room and spray it daily?


squish it in the bath


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> squish it in the bath


Could do, could do, aye :hmm: Put some pumps at one end, it'll always be swimming


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I know about that, obviousley, but I didn't realise he's got tanks big enough for one!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I know about that, obviousley, but I didn't realise he's got tanks big enough for one!


Well I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I mean, did you sell YOUR own fish?, or do you work at a fish shop or something? :hmm:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I work in a fish shop. :lol2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I work in a fish shop. :lol2:


did you get to tie the bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> I know about that, obviousley, but I didn't realise he's got tanks big enough for one!





Esfa said:


> I work in a fish shop. :lol2:


 even if he didn't they tend to start off small (and cute may i add) :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> even if he didn't they tend to start off small (and cute may i add) :whistling2:


OMG! So cute!! :flrt::flrt:

someone needs to invent a pygmy RTC. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Are they :O.. never seen one:gasp:

but, why would you feel guilty though..?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Are they :O.. never seen one:gasp:
> 
> but, why would you feel guilty though..?



because he would of sold someting to someone who would prop not beable to keep when it grows up? i think.....he might feel bad for the fish :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Are they :O.. never seen one:gasp:
> 
> but, why would you feel guilty though..?


Because I believe that they shouldnt be in the pet trade at all.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> even if he didn't they tend to start off small (and cute may i add) :whistling2:





Esfa said:


> OMG! So cute!! :flrt::flrt:
> 
> someone needs to invent a pygmy RTC. :lol2:


They certainly have a 'buy me - buy me!' (said in a squeaky voice) quality!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh fairs nuff!.. do you hate mike for it :gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

what size tank did that live in any pics of its tank


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

i had one of the first really teeny ones of these to come into the country nearly 20 years ago .

When i say teeny i mean it it was 1 and a half inches long at most ,in fact when i saw it i thought it was a young striped dora.

Not having the £85 ( equivalent to around £250 in todays money ) i offered to paint the outside of the shop for it and lo and behold i was the owner of a RTC .

Care details were scant in tose days and most of that was wrong .

Anyway happy days.


----------



## Midorie (Apr 12, 2009)

darwengray said:


> i had one of the first really teeny ones of these to come into the country nearly 20 years ago .
> 
> When i say teeny i mean it it was 1 and a half inches long at most ,in fact when i saw it i thought it was a young striped dora.
> 
> ...



that was a nice story:cheers:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Midorie said:


> that was a nice story:cheers:


Thanks prepare for more tales from the golden monkey at a later date :lol2:


----------

